# Rear seat headrests?



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

I have been searching for a message which I thought addressed removing the rear seat headrests, but can't find it. Can they be removed? I tried, but no luck. Thanks.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

fastdriver said:


> I have been searching for a message which I thought addressed removing the rear seat headrests, but can't find it. Can they be removed? I tried, but no luck. Thanks.



Lean the seat forward a bit, pull the headrest all the way up, and push in the little tabs on the bottom where the 2 posts go into the seat, and pull up and it should come out.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...see page 3-53, *Seats and Restraints*, in your *Owner Manual*:

*Head Restraint Removal and*
*Reinstallation*
The rear outboard head restraints can be removed if they interfere with the proper installation of the child restraint.
To remove the head restraint:​ 
1. Partially fold the seatback forward. See _Rear Seats on page 3‑8 _for additional information. 
2. Press both buttons on the head restraint posts at the same time, and pull up on the head restraint.  
3. Store the head restraint in the trunk of the vehicle.​


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...see page 3-53, *Seats and Restraints*, in your *Owner Manual*:
> 
> *Head Restraint Removal and*
> *Reinstallation*
> ...


Thanks for the replies. I THOUGHT I did that, but I'll try again. I didn't see two buttons to press- only one. Let me run outside now and try it again.

Ah ha! There are two buttons. It's just that ONE of them is NOT as pronounced as the other, so I didn't even see it. The dog is usually in the back seat with a nice, black, velvety blanket covering the seats and the headrests were in the way! Thanks again.

I REALLY do have to get to reading this owner's manual! Looking in there never even crossed my mind!


----------

